# Past GuitarBlast members to find and re-invite



## KCAR

Hey, it's great to get back to some semblance of the old GuitarBlast/G101 forum site (Thanks, Eric!! )!

Though I note that we don't have a lot of people here yet. I wanted to start a list of old members that we should collectively hunt down and try to re-invite, for the excitement of the site!  Here is my list so far...

- Noah Roberts
- PJ
- DannyBoy
- James Limborg

 That's all I can think of right now. Please let us know if you've thought of anyone else who would add a little bit of spice to this place?  

And Janelle better make an occasional appearance over here! 

I will send out invites to several current Facebook friends that I have, mainly because of GBlast... WigRocks (Steve Wilgeroth), Riff Addict (Gary Powell), Solitude (Withoon Danwiboon), 3Fingers (Sergio Davini), to name a few (apologies if any of my other friends not mentioned here read this). I've already let Goport (Lawrence Sunley) know about it. I see that PodGod (Charles) and Canyon Carver (Ben) are already on board . Who do you have on your friends list from the old GBlast site (with exception of the 4 people mentioned in the start of this post )? Let them know about this place!


----------



## Eric

KCAR said:


> Hey, it's great to get back to some semblance of the old GuitarBlast/G101 forum site (Thanks, Eric!! )!
> 
> Though I note that we don't have a lot of people here yet. I wanted to start a list of old members that we should collectively hunt down and try to re-invite, for the excitement of the site!  Here is my list so far...
> 
> - Noah Roberts
> - PJ
> - DannyBoy
> - James Limborg
> 
> That's all I can think of right now. Please let us know if you've thought of anyone else who would add a little bit of spice to this place?
> 
> And Janelle better make an occasional appearance over here!
> 
> I will send out invites to several current Facebook friends that I have, mainly because of GBlast... WigRocks (Steve Wilgeroth), Riff Addict (Gary Powell), Solitude (Withoon Danwiboon), 3Fingers (Sergio Davini), to name a few (apologies if any of my other friends not mentioned here read this). I've already let Goport (Lawrence Sunley) know about it. I see that PodGod (Charles) and Canyon Carver (Ben) are already on board . Who do you have on your friends list from the old GBlast site (with exception of the 4 people mentioned in the start of this post )? Let them know about this place!



Great, I also reached out to Goport, keep those names coming.


----------



## KCAR

Eric said:


> Great, I also reached out to Goport, keep those names coming.



Ahhh shit! Just realized I left out bluesplayer (Art). Gonna hit him up next. Sometimes I worry about my aging brain.


----------



## Eric

KCAR said:


> Ahhh shit! Just realized I left out bluesplayer (Art). Gonna hit him up next. Sometimes I worry about my aging brain.



See, it's been so long that I don't recall until I see their names lol.


----------



## KCAR

By the way, I am a bit of a nostalgic fella and an archiver of relics from my life, and I have a lot of old Guitars100/Guitarblast stuff that I've saved. Here is your old profile pic if you'd like to use it again?    Or, now that I think about it, weren't you Gumby (bent over backwards with a strat) for a long time?


----------



## WIGROCKS

Hi guys... good to see you and thanks for the invite!


----------



## Eric

WIGROCKS said:


> Hi guys... good to see you and thanks for the invite!



Welcome, long time no see! Getting a serious dose of nostalgia today.

@KCAR That pic is like 20 years old lol... picture that hair all grey and thinner now.


----------



## KCAR

Eric said:


> That pic is like 20 years old lol... picture that hair all grey and thinner now.



Ok, here you go. )


----------



## Eric

Anyone been in touch with Mondola or Wahwah over the years? Would love to see them here too, in fact looking back at the site I'm seeing a lot of names I forgot I knew, a real blast from the past. 

A lot of people stopped participating from the looks of it, I reached out to the new owners a while back to see if they had interest in selling but the price was so ridiculously (and comically) high that I didn't even bother to respond.


----------



## Goport

I have not managed to speak to wahwah for about 3 years.  I believe he suffers from a degenerative disease and he stopped posting on FB about 2-3 years ago.  I have been in touch with Dave aka Mondola but not for a while.  I will see if I still have an email for him..


----------



## KCAR

I used to interact with Mondola (Dave) quite a bit several years ago and then he just kind of disappeared. He used to do a lot of Facebook live jams, so he was out there, but then something must've spooked him, because he was just gone. I reached out to him earlier this year (Goport gave me his contact info) and his response surprised/shocked me, like he did not even know who I was?  

Regarding the old site, and any thoughts of purchasing it, I did look up Guitarblast.com earlier today and found that the URL is for sale....for $4,095.   You must've done something right, Eric.


----------



## Eric

KCAR said:


> I used to interact with Mondola (Dave) quite a bit several years ago and then he just kind of disappeared. He used to do a lot of Facebook live jams, so he was out there, but then something must've spooked him, because he was just gone. I reached out to him earlier this year (Goport gave me his contact info) and his response surprised/shocked me, like he did not even know who I was?



Okay, interesting, hope all is okay with him. We're all aging and probably have our own issues to work out. Mondola was always so fun to banter with, just an all around good guy.



KCAR said:


> Regarding the old site, and any thoughts of purchasing it, I did look up Guitarblast.com earlier today and found that the URL is for sale....for $4,095.   You must've done something right, Eric.



I was actually talking about Guitars101, pretty sure the other one expired but still has some market value.


----------



## stingx

HooHA! Big thanks for the invitation. What's going on Eric? Long time, man. I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Eric

stingx said:


> HooHA! Big thanks for the invitation. What's going on Eric? Long time, man. I hope all is well with you.



Stingx, buddy!  Man it's been a while hasn't it? Glad you stopped by to join in, we're slowly piecing the gang back.


----------



## podgod

Wahwah(Chris) has not been well. He has Parkinsons. Steve posted about it a few days ago.








						GuitarBlast Refugees | Facebook
					

Guitar Blast Refugees is a dusty corner of facebook where former members of Guitar Blast and Guitars 101 can come and wear slippers and reminisce about the halcyon days. it smells a little bit farty...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Eric

podgod said:


> Wahwah(Chris) has not been well. He has Parkinsons. Steve posted about it a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GuitarBlast Refugees | Facebook
> 
> 
> Guitar Blast Refugees is a dusty corner of facebook where former members of Guitar Blast and Guitars 101 can come and wear slippers and reminisce about the halcyon days. it smells a little bit farty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com



Got it, thanks for the update. Such a great guitar player and fun guy to hang out with over the years, wish him the best.


----------



## stingx

Oh wow! The Kansas City Kid is here too! Charles, Lawrence...hmmm. This is like getting kicked in the balls, only nicer.


----------



## stingx

Eric said:


> Got it, thanks for the update. Such a great guitar player and fun guy to hang out with over the years, wish him the best.



I was speaking with friends of Chris' and I am planning on making a trip over to London, among other stops, to visit old colleagues of mine this fall and I would like to make a point to visit Chris again. From what I have been told he's not been doing very well. He had wanted to come visit NYC and went so far as to look for hotels close to midtown to cut his walking down but reality set in and he gave up on the idea. It would simply have been too much walking for him at the time and with Parkinson's you can get wobbly and such. We would chat on FB but that stopped nearly a year and a half ago. I have learned he was basically living alone and I feel very sorry for him. He was extremely kind to me and a very cool person to hang around, not to mention talented. I am so sorry how shit can change in a heartbeat. Even I had some serious issues in 2016 but, luckily, I was able to beat them. Not the same but I won't complain. I'm still here.


----------



## Eric

stingx said:


> I was speaking with friends of Chris' and I am planning on making a trip over to London, among other stops, to visit old colleagues of mine this fall and I would like to make a point to visit Chris again. From what I have been told he's not been doing very well. He had wanted to come visit NYC and went so far as to look for hotels close to midtown to cut his walking down but reality set in and he gave up on the idea. It would simply have been too much walking for him at the time and with Parkinson's you can get wobbly and such. We would chat on FB but that stopped nearly a year and a half ago. I have learned he was basically living alone and I feel very sorry for him. He was extremely kind to me and a very cool person to hang around, not to mention talented. I am so sorry how shit can change in a heartbeat. Even I had some serious issues in 2016 but, luckily, I was able to beat them. Not the same but I won't complain. I'm still here.



Thanks for the detailed account, couldn't agree more about how cool and talented he was, he also had a great sense of humor and was fun to goof around with. Looking back almost 2 decades we can expect some of us not to be in the best of shape anymore, I also have my share of health issues and I know a few others do as well but we sure had a great time in those days.


----------



## stingx

For daily shits and giggles, what are the chances of getting Carmine in here?


----------



## Eric

stingx said:


> For daily shits and giggles, what are the chances of getting Carmine in here?



I don't recall the name (vaguely familiar but my memory isn't what it used to be) but feel free to invite anyone you like.


----------



## CanyonCarver

I was in touch with Chris until he kinda dropped off social media altogether. I reached out to his son, asking about Chris. He told me that things were bad between him and his dad; that he didn't see any way he would speak to him again after something went down between the two. Very sad...


----------



## CanyonCarver

Just sent Mondola (Dave Bedford) and email with a link to this place...


----------



## Eric

CanyonCarver said:


> I was in touch with Chris until he kinda dropped off social media altogether. I reached out to his son, asking about Chris. He told me that things were bad between him and his dad; that he didn't see any way he would speak to him again after something went down between the two. Very sad...



Okay, thanks for the update it also sounds like Goport reached out to Mondola so we'll have to see how that plays out, would love to see either of them again but understand life gets in the way sometimes.


----------



## Bluesplayer59

Hello guys , good to be here    . and hopefully get some stuff up soon !  .


----------



## Bluesplayer59

3 fingers  Sergio   Roy Bratabaken  Geordie  Propane Guitar Lazy Dogster  Few more whos sung on some of my stuff who I can't remember names . err   Big John  ? and a French guy who had a great Scorpions voice ..


----------



## Goport

Hello bruv! good to see you here


----------



## Eric

Bluesplayer59 said:


> Hello guys , good to be here    . and hopefully get some stuff up soon !  .



Hy BP, long time no see! Welcome to the site.


----------



## CanyonCarver

I'm in touch with my Viking brother, Roy. I will let him know...


----------



## Roy Bratbakken

Bluesplayer59 said:


> 3 fingers  Sergio   Roy Bratabaken  Geordie  Propane Guitar Lazy Dogster  Few more whos sung on some of my stuff who I can't remember names . err   Big John  ? and a French guy who had a great Scorpions voice ..



Hey there!


----------



## Roy Bratbakken

Howdy!


----------



## Eric

Roy Bratbakken said:


> Howdy!



Hey Roy, welcome to the site!


----------



## Goport

Roy Bratbakken said:


> Howdy!



Roy!! hiya stranger!!  hope you are well sir.


----------



## Roy Bratbakken

Eric said:


> Hey Roy, welcome to the site!



Thanks!


----------



## Roy Bratbakken

Goport said:


> Roy!! hiya stranger!!  hope you are well sir.



Hey!  Doing allright!  How about you?


----------



## Goport

Roy Bratbakken said:


> Hey!  Doing allright!  How about you?



I am fine mate, just glad to see my favourite chainsaw wielding, hard rocking, beer drinking legend is in the house!


----------

